# Telecoms



## BassMan_720 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi I'm new to Hong Kong; been here three weeks now in temporary accommodation. I’m looking to move into a permanent place over the next few weeks.

I'm looking for advice on telecoms providers for Mobile, Land Line, Broadband and TV. There is allot of information on the internet but I'm confused as to the best/best value packages.

I have a tourist mobile sim PayGo with Vodafone, until my HK ID comes through next week. This is a simple package but data costs are horrendous.

Any advice will be gratefully received.


----------

